# What determines litter size?



## FloridaHillbill (Dec 5, 2012)

I have three breeding NZW does and an AlTex buck. I get 3 to 6 kits per litter, but see folks getting 8, 10, 14, and more kits per litter. I'm jealous!

What determines litter size? A larger litter (withing reason) is simply more efficient, and right now, I think I need to improve efficiency. I want larger litters!

Thoughts? Ideas? Comment?
-
Thanks,
db


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you put them with the buck more than once? I read that makes a difference. Also, in Storey's Raising Rabbit's book by Bob Bennett, he believes use of antibiotics every 30 days makes a difference (of course he withhold this from those he plans to butcher). I wish I knew more about this because I had a big NZW doe who kindled first time for me but not first time for her and she had a litter of 9. Another doe who is 2 lbs smaller had her very first litter and had a litter of 7 but one was dead. I had given this doe antibiotics about 10 days before I bred her. I understand a first time mom having a litter of 7 is odd but also her kits were born twice the size of the bigger doe's kits. I don't think the difference of having 7 vs 9 could account for that much difference in size. Looking forward to those with more experience replying to your question.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would not want to give antibiotics unless it was needed for medical purposes, but that is just me. It seems to me that at some point in time they would become resistance to it and when needed it wouldn't work as well. What does the antibiotics do to promote larger litters. Strange concept..lol

My two does had their first litters back in the fall....one had 6 and the other 8 ended up with 7 because one got out of the nest and got cold. Both were only bred once. One was NZ and the other California...the buck is NZ x California cross. 

If you got 8 to 14 kits per each doe....what would you do with the ones that weren't getting enough milk? I am not rabbit savvy, just started but it seems to me there wouldn't be enough teats to supply each of their needs. Maybe adding another doe to the mix would help if you want more production. 

Sorry I couldn't be of any help....just curious as to reasoning..


----------



## Joan (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm curious about litter size as well, but for the opposite reason. I've only been raising for little over a year. We raise New Zealands and Beverens. I've had breeders tell me to expect 4-6 out of a first time mom but we always end up with a minimum of 7. I started out putting the buck and doe together a 2nd time but gave that up when the litters got to be so big. I didn't want to hurt the moms. I don't know what we do differently than everyone else. We raise them on pellets, hay and some fresh store bought greens in the winter, and in the summer we pasture them as much as possible at the farm, just supplementing with pellets mostly for the young ones to put some weight on while growing out. I've wondered if some more experienced breeders who know what they're doing cull out a few of the more undesirable ones at birth to give the really good ones a better chance of survival. We don't raise for show so I don't know if that's a common practice or not. Hopefully I didn't offend anyone. If I have I apologize. We raise for meat so we like the large litters. Unfortunately unless we have another doe to foster not all of the babies in the larger litters survive. I also would like to see how others would respond to your question. Also, is it possible that cross breeding could be part of the small litters? Also, do you know the history of the does? When we purchased our does we asked the sellers about the litter sizes they usually get. This isn't always correct tho, as our pedigreed NZ doe came from a litter of 5 and has had a minimum of 7 each litter.


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

All things being equal.....genetics play a large role in kit production. Does from larger litters tend to produce large litters. Which is good, to a point.

I always breed 5-8 does at a time. The does that have 10-14 kits are the ones that need a few of their kits fostered. Place a small pin-hole in one ear and rub tattooing ink in it. You'll be able to pick out the kits you've fostered. As a general rule, you'll always have one or two does that have a few less and those can be your foster mothers.

Many show breeders cull the litters to 6 or 7, guaranteeing strong growth in those that remain.

Altex....?? Terminal sire only. When blended back into herd, the blood has a negative effect on production and mothering qualities.

grumpy


----------



## Rick Harvey (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm still learning, myself, but a very knowledgeable breeder told me to breed the does again, around 2 hours after breeding them, for a larger litter. I just tried it on 4 does, so I'll see how it goes. Two of them are first time litters. I like to see the buck breed a doe at least twice. I got small litters last year, so need to improve, also. We had extreme heat in central Mo. and that slowed the breeding way down, so looking forward to a good year.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

In my experience the genetics of the doe has the strongest effect on litter size. I've had does I bred to 5 or so different bucks and got all the same litter sizes. I've tried all sorts of breeding methods and I get nearly the same litter sizes from the same does no matter what I do. The genetics and the condition of the doe determine litter size. Rabbits do have a minor heat cycle and will be more fertile at different times even though they are induced ovulators.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> The genetics and the condition of the doe determine litter size.


This seems to me a general rule with any animal breeding. I use to raise TWH, regardless of the Stallion...my mare and her environment made a difference in my foals. The stallion could add good or bad qualities, but even with genetics...depending on the mare's health, nutrition and environment she lives in makes a huge difference on the developing of the fetus. Seems to me the same equation would apply to does. 

If a doe is not getting adequate nutrition, too small or too fat,stress level etc etc I could see where it would play a part in the litter size.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Litter size is determined based on the number of eggs a rabbit releases. A doe does not ovulate until the buck breeds her. The point of breeding two or three times in short order, is first, to be sure she ovulated, and second to encourage multiple ovulations for more eggs released. I do not know if a doe will ovulate twice in a row, but that is my understanding.

Just like any other animal, nutrition is key. When you are breeding sheep and goats, you typically 'feed them up' a month prior to breeding to 'flush' them for more eggs ovulated. 

I suspect with a rabbit, the better quality the feed, the bigger the litter. 
Genetics do play a huge role. Rabbits only have 6 teats, so 6 is the natural number. Does that have consistently more tend to produce daughters that have consistently more also.

Time of year is also a factor. From September(roughly) to Christmas, you can expect the smallest litters. This is the most unnatural time of year for a rabbit to breed, even with controlled lighting this holds true. RIght now is the best time for breeding, because the light is increasing. Your litters will be progressively larger.

Many years ago, before I knew anything, I had a neatherland dwarf (probably mix) that had 14. YES 14, which is unheard of and absurd. I kept a daughter who had 11 in her first litter.

I read frequently and hear people talk at shows that their giant angoras only have 3 or 4. Mine typically have 7 or 8. I have a chocolate english angora doe that has given me two litters so far. 8 and 10. I have a tan that usually has 6 and 7. I also have a couple that never have more than 2. Unrelated bloodlines, but I see consistency. 

I kept two of the chocolate angora does daughters from the litter of 8. Both are bred now with their first litters. We shall see how many they have.


----------



## jmart045 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know what I did but my first time mom NZW had 13 and a week and 4 days later still have 11.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think the number of times a buck breeds a doe impacts how many eggs she releases. I've seen the same size litters from one good hit as 3 good hits and breeding back a few hours later. Breeding more just ensures the buck doesn't miss.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

my method:

let the buck hit it twice. come back in the morning and let him hit it again. 

this yr im going with something i read, i.e. let him hit it. come back in an hr. rebreed them. come back in the AM and try to breed her again.

2 wks ago, i started breeding again. and followed this new method.

i find that it depends more on the doe herself. as has been mentioned already. no matter how many times shes bred, the litters are same. or similar. i too, breed couple does or more at a time, incase fostering is needed, if its possible.

i generally like to keep does off of a doe that consistantly breeds easy, and has large litters. 

the extreme heat last summer, kept alot of my litters smaller. i was just thankful, that the bucks wont sterile and that i didnt lose any does during labor. still i had one doe that had an average of 11 kits per litter, shes bred again, im keeping does off of her and by summer they should be producing for me. i look forward to seeing if like produces like with this particular doe.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

im a fan of bob bennett. and most everything he wrote ive proved true to myself. but what i dont do as he recommends is all that medicating. 

ive never had to medicate, and dont think its wise needlessly putting anti-biotics in something. its bound to affect the consumer, and after too much use, there will be a tolerance built up to it.


----------



## FloridaHillbill (Dec 5, 2012)

I've tried a single mating, two, three, and matings 12 hours in between, all litters seem to be about the same size. 

So from what I've seen, and the general consensus here, it looks like I simply need different does from larger litters, since it appears to me that the litter size is based around the doe itself and her predisposition to throw larger litters.

Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## nicnmike (Apr 9, 2012)

Another factor can be the age of the doe. From what I read, after a couple of years of production breeding, their litters tend to start decreasing.


----------



## Ksfgiants (8 mo ago)

FloridaHillbill said:


> I have three breeding NZW does and an AlTex buck. I get 3 to 6 kits per litter, but see folks getting 8, 10, 14, and more kits per litter. I'm jealous!
> 
> What determines litter size? A larger litter (withing reason) is simply more efficient, and right now, I think I need to improve efficiency. I want larger litters!
> 
> ...


I have two Flemish Giant does and a Rex Buck. My does always have 9 to 12 kits. They come from large litter stock and I always feed all of my rabbits plenty of fresh greens, fresh hay and a small amount of pellets. They get plenty of exercise, (free roam). I think all of this contributes to large litters. Please have two or more does to ensure that all of the kits will be able to nurse. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

a doe releases eggs when she is bred , to increase litter size its a good practice to return the doe to the bucks cage a couple hours after her first breeding for another . genetics , condition (being overweight is often a problem ) ,and age play a part


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Similar with other mammals that have litters. First, genetics determines the does potential. Next, she has to live up to that potential. That can be reduced by stress or reduced nutrition or overweight. Then, all of the eggs have to be fertilized. That can be hampered by a low sperm count, defective buck or infrequent deposit of sperm, mobility issues. The loss of eggs can be due to an infection, nutrition shortages or stress.


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

I would not give antibiotics to a rabbit. Especially monthly. We use natural foraging to get trace minerals. Willow and birch in particular. Throughout the year. 
Our NZ does generally have 7-10 kits. One trip to the buck. One doe has had 12 and no problems feeding. Great doe. Other does usually accept orphans to. If we are not getting 7 plus kits per birthing we will cull. 
Breed, size n general health determine little size. But I've found stress really effects birthing. Keep those mamas happy happy


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

rebreed your doe a couple hours after the first ,


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

birdman1 said:


> rebreed your doe a couple hours after the first ,


We have 2 does that would not sit for that. They would attack the buck. We have one doe that after a couple fall offs she totally shuts down, ain't nothing going to happen


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

I will reach in and position the does correctly. Straight line, rump raised up. And have had to keep an eye on the bucks position. Try to make sure they are positioned correctly.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rabbit does are induced ovulators. As long as both doe and buck are healthy animals with decent genetics, the way to increase the number of kits is to repeat breedings over the course of the day.

After I've brought the doe to the buck for the first breedings, I wait 6 hours, then bring her back.

@Olhomestead, if a doe will not allow herself to be re-bred, I would not keep her. Well, I would not keep her in a cage. She would be taking a trip to Camp Kenmore.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

the age of a doe also affects litter size , while a yearling doe may bring 12 kits to a litter a 4-5 year old may only bring 5 . while an older does milk production stays pretty good 
makeing them good to breed in pairs for fostering kits if needed . of course being over weight doe or buck hurts litter size ,and is often the problem with people likeing to keep the rabbits well fed .


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Olhomestead said:


> I will reach in and position the does correctly. Straight line, rump raised up. And have had to keep an eye on the bucks position. Try to make sure they are positioned correctly.





Olhomestead said:


> We have 2 does that would not sit for that. They would attack the buck. We have one doe that after a couple fall offs she totally shuts down, ain't nothing going to happen


could you put the doe in a cage where she sees and smells the buck for an hour or so before putting her into the bucks cage this may help stimulate ovalation . often its just an inherited trate in that line of rabbits ,as show / pet breeders breed more for looks than numbers , poor stock or non commercial / production bred stock can be the cause , smaller rabbit types often only bring 3-4 to a litter


----------

